
Mozilla to Bring Python to Browsers - miohtama
https://venturebeat.com/2019/04/16/mozilla-details-pyodide-a-project-that-aims-to-bring-python-to-web-browsers/
======
namelosw
This is interesting because using plot libs in the browser is very useful.

And it's also a good advertisement for the Web Assembly.

------
karmakaze
This could be huge. I can already see someone getting a URL and saying they
can't open it in Chrome. The answer will be use Firefox--each time this
happens we have more users of FF.

------
dvdhnt
But why? I mean, I read the article and understand what will be done with it.
But why?

Is it just to take advantage of Python tools?

~~~
microwavecamera
So we can have other options besides Javascript for full stack development? It
makes more sense to have a server-side language that runs in the browser than
shoehorn a niche programming language made for web browsers into a general
purpose server-side language.

~~~
mixmastamyk
It makes more sense, but that train left the station long ago.

~~~
preordained
This from the crowd that can barely stand a framework for 6 months before the
luster wears off...but no, we can never ever cut ties with our 1995 Netscape
roots.

We can/should/must just rewrite all the OS in Rust though, says someone nearly
every day...and this is no problem in HN logic...

~~~
mixmastamyk
Multiple fallacies. Let’s see one of those ideas succeed and then we’ll talk.

------
mastrsushi
Wouldn't it be faster if Python was transpiled into JavaScript? Or convert it
to SpiderMonkey bytecode?

